# 2020 Meca Finals Roll call



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

october 17&18th
Cheatham County Fairgrounds, Ashland TN

20min from Nashville

Who's going?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

chefhow said:


> View attachment 278951


I guess it will be a small show afterall....


----------

